# Your Personality?



## CJBlazer (Apr 3, 2012)

Okay, this should be a good discussion. What is your personality? Are you nice to your friends, loyal, brave, ect?

I am nice, though I can get serious in an instant. In real life, you may not see me as much, but I can be a loyal companion. I am very silent as well and will analyze a situation thoroughly before acting upon it. I am fun to be around and try to lighten up a dark situation.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 3, 2012)

Saying what you are is usually construed as some form of arrogance (or misrepresentation) so I would wholly prefer to let everybody else tell me how they see me and how accurate that is


----------



## Datura (Apr 3, 2012)

Every MBTI I've taken has me labelled as an INFP, and I strongly suspect I am 4w5 sx/so on the Enneagram.


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm so changeable!


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace (Apr 3, 2012)

I am forever loyal to my friends and will fight for them always. However, I become silent if I am troubled or don't trust somebody. I am also very fun and will joke a lot.


----------



## Coroxn (Apr 3, 2012)

It depends on any given day. I very between stoned~hyper~abrasive~sickeningly optimistic~ contemplative. I'm a bit more centred when I'm with friends, and tinytiny introverted boy if I'm not, but that's about it. 

I _used_ to be this arrogant, obnoxious fuck who hated minority groups, but thanks to the internet, I no longer hate minority groups and try to educate people about them when they go a'hating. Working on the arrogant obnoxious fuck part.

And I'm not as loyal as my friends might like, but they live with me I guess.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 3, 2012)

Dātura;584369 said:
			
		

> Every MBTI I've taken has me labelled as an INFP, and I strongly suspect I am 4w5 sx/so on the Enneagram.


what does any of this even mean. :/

also,


> Saying what you are is usually construed as some form of arrogance (or misrepresentation) so I would wholly prefer to let everybody else tell me how they see me and how accurate that is


too true. you're the worst judge of your own character.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a feeling this thread is going to die quite soon if we follow Tarvos advice, but I agree, it's certainly hard to determine ones personality from just one point of view, and your own is probably the most distorted one nontheless. But at least one thing I know for certain: I'm lazy as hell. I can work, no problem, I usually just grumble a bit while doing so if I have no motivation, but I can work. But I will try to avoid it for as long as possible. The last quarter of my life has been coloured by procrastination.


----------



## Light (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, based on personality tests and what others have told me, I think I have a decent idea of my personality.

Most of the time, like when I'm out in public, I'm really chill. I'm definitely introverted; I don't mind being around people, but unless I know someone well, I usually can't think of enough things to say to be too sociable.

Myers-Briggs says I'm INTJ (Introverted, Intuitive, Thinking, Judging; as opposed to Extroverted, Sensing, Feeling, and Perceiving). Intuitive, yeah; that was tied with Thinking as most prominent. I'm impulsive at times and like to take risks, I handle uncertainty well, and I like to be imaginative. I'm also analytical, which is where the Thinking and Judging come in.


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 3, 2012)

I think that I have a strong sense of justice, but come to think of it it's hard to say what my personality is. Hmm.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm an INFP, but I think the test is bollocks since INFP are supposed to be only 2% of the human population but I see a lot of INFPs on the internet.


----------



## Frostagin (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm rather quiet and nice, and really don't like hurting people. I worry a lot. I can think mean things, but I never speak my mind in those cases. I'm fairly good at sensing the mood, and I tend to be a little shy.
Of course on the Internet I'm not like this at all.

...
*rereads*
Holy crap I'm Japan.

According to an adaptation of the MBTI, I'm an INTP.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, if anything, I know I'm loyal. 
School drama dragged me into crap I didn't want to be involved with, and I stuck up with my friend, and in the end, it turns out I was the only true friend she had, so. Yeah. 
And I can be pretty loud, too. And witty, according to numerous friends. (HA)
... That's all I can think of. O3o


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 4, 2012)

_explosive_


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 4, 2012)

Cerberus said:


> I'm an INFP, but I think the test is bollocks since INFP are supposed to be only 2% of the human population but I see a lot of INFPs on the internet.


Yeah, but the internet, especially those who frequent forums, aren't really representative of the population. I think, in the thread where we all posted our meyers-briggs test results, something like 90% of TCoDers were classified as introverts, which may well be correct, but it sort of makes sense that people who spend extended periods of time on the internet may be less extroverted.

Although I say that and am the most extroverty person to ever vert, but the main reason I spend so much time online because my RL friends do actual, proper degrees and don't have the mountains of time I do, so I have to wait for the evening before I go over and play, and spend the day just messing around here. Not that I don't love you people too, of course.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 4, 2012)

Dannichu said:


> Although I say that and am the most extroverty person to ever vert, but the main reason I spend so much time online because my RL friends do actual, proper degrees and don't have the mountains of time I do, so I have to wait for the evening before I go over and play, and spend the day just messing around here. Not that I don't love you people too, of course.


I always kinda wondered why some people (including you) would be on the internet, I mean in my mind it really makes sense for introverts to be on the internet because in some cases (like mine) introverts genuinely have trouble making friends in real life due to socially awkward tendencies and people shunning them because of it (at least that's how it was when when I joined forums, back in 2005 when I was 10/11) whereas on the internet such things such as facial/body expression and vocal inflection/tone are missing, so introverts who, in real life, can't pick up on those subtleties have no problem communicating with others in a medium where nobody would shun them, because nobody can necessarily tell that they're socially awkward (except in some extreme cases). Whereas extroverts usually don't have the problem of being socially awkward/shunned necessarily so they can make a lot more friends and have more of a social life - which is why I start wondering: "why are they spending such a lengthy time on the internet, enough that they can stumble across, want to join, and stay active in a forum like this one?" - most extroverts I know don't spend a significant amount of time searching that kind of thing on the internet. Sometimes it just confuses me when I see extremely extroverted people on TCoD or the other forums I'm on, because it's almost like "why are you here." Hate to sound harsh but i just get confused about that xD i don't mean to sound like that harshness is really how i look at it but :/

as for the topic - yeah people are poor judges of their own character. i know this way too fucking well from dealing with my delusional, in-denial ex-best friend >> i like to think i have a pretty good grasp of my own nature but whether i'm looking at all the negatives of it or the positives depends on the mood i'm in. x3


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 4, 2012)

i'm an ENFP, but i would probably class myself as an introverted extrovert - i very much enjoy hanging out with people and being around them but i get run down very quickly and i have to lie on my bedroom floor and recharge for a few days! the internet is a good place to have fun social interaction without me basically bottoming out after a day, so. i don't think it's as black and white as the myers-briggs result would imply :U pretty sure i got like 51% extrovert and 49% introvert so


----------



## CJBlazer (Apr 4, 2012)

What do these letters mean? Sorry, I am not good at abbreviations or Acronynms.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 4, 2012)

I got INTJ on the test but I think when I actually took it for school last year I was INTP.


----------



## Jolty (Apr 4, 2012)

I am INFJ which fits me pretty damn well
and also a Pisces which fits me even better. don't care if astrology is a load of bollocks.

however i have also been told that i can be very aggressive and stubborn at times
won't disagree there


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 4, 2012)

Blazer said:


> What do these letters mean? Sorry, I am not good at abbreviations or Acronynms.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myers-Briggs_Type_Indicator

also lol star signs that i secretly love even though i know they're rubbish :3c my rising is scorpio which is basically me.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 4, 2012)

Apparently I'm like hardcore typical cancer or something? CARING ABOUT OTHERS SO HARD. Also I've heard it means i like decorating my home or something? Astrology is so random.


----------



## BlasTech (Apr 4, 2012)

My personality. Well, I am quiet, very loyal to friends. I can get very mad, but never without a huge cause. I will never fight unless needed.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 4, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> Apparently I'm like hardcore typical cancer or something? CARING ABOUT OTHERS SO HARD. Also I've heard it means i like decorating my home or something? Astrology is so random.


cancers cry over everything SO EMOTIONAL

whereas my sun/rising/moon signs basically make me 'biggest bitch in the universe' material

virgo/scorpio/capricorn, the viciously critical, mistrustful, stubborn arsehole who everyone hates


----------



## Jolty (Apr 4, 2012)

/scorpio rising brofist

and apparently my moon sign is gemini whiiiich i'm not so sure about but this bit seems accurate anyway


> Witty and charming, Gemini Moon is fun and pleasant to hang out with. Their twin aspect also makes them moody and irritable, though. If you can put up with the constant switch from one to the other, you will find that they are very interesting people to be around. They like to have a hand in everything, are usually well-informed and are the basis for the saying "curiosity killed the cat." Their inquisitiveness is all-encompassing. Like other air signs, the Moon Sign Gemini is adept at saying what they think is expected before they have a chance to think about it. They may also imitate others' behavior if they think it is more acceptable than just being themselves.


also it says we're fickle as hell which i guess is kinda true??? i start a bazillion things and never finish them aaaaaaall the time


----------



## Dinru (Apr 5, 2012)

I have trouble believing things people call me and I think that's pretty much the only objective analysis I can give.

I'm also an INFP. I think there seems to be so many people online with that personality because it's part of the personality (or at least part of mine, lol) to be kind of proud of being part of a rare group so we advertise it more.


----------



## Datura (Apr 5, 2012)

goldenquagsire said:


> what does any of this even mean. :/


If you're interested in learning about the Enneagram of Personality, Enneagram Underground is an awesome website. It has detailed descriptions of each type, as well as all of the different stacking combinations for each type.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 5, 2012)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> cancers cry over everything SO EMOTIONAL


SOMETIMES I JUST CAN'T HANDLE ALL THESE FEELS OKAY ;~;


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 5, 2012)

Jolty that quote describes me in a way that is both undetailed and accurate

Also what moon/rising/sun what is this why haven't I heard of it


And how does you know how the extrovert/introvert thingy is for you is there a quiz or something and what happened to grammar where it go


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm a stubborn, critical, petty, over-analytic virgo who is actually SECRETLY CARING


----------



## Autumn (Apr 5, 2012)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> And how does you know how the extrovert/introvert thingy is for you is there a quiz or something and what happened to grammar where it go


if you're referring to the INTJ/ENFP or what not letters that's the myers-briggs test

if you're referring to "how people know whether they're extroverted or introverted?" it varies from person to person. extroverts are those who have large social circles, thrive off being around others, work really well when given the chance to work with others and hatehate_hate_ when they're forced to be alone. introverts are those who may not necessarily have large (or /any/) social circles, or even if they do they can be completely fine not having said large social circles; being alone doesn't necessarily bother them very heavily. they often prefer to do certain things on their own time when given the chance. (recently i went on an extremely long text tirade to my boyfriend about being forced to work in a "study group" for english class, complaining it would not help in the slightest because fuck if i was actually going to talk to my group members, if i'm going to pass the test it's not gonna do shit for me to be in a group with other people.)

i consider myself an introvert despite having a number of close friends and a boyfriend, because often times I just choose not to interact with people on weekends and after school and such, preferring to sit home and play Pokémon (which is all my boyfriend ever does too haha). I love staying home alone and I just generally enjoy being alone, despite aforementioned close friends/boyfriend.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 5, 2012)

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> I always kinda wondered why some people (including you) would be on the internet, I mean in my mind it really makes sense for introverts to be on the internet because in some cases (like mine) introverts genuinely have trouble making friends in real life due to socially awkward tendencies and people shunning them because of it (at least that's how it was when when I joined forums, back in 2005 when I was 10/11) whereas on the internet such things such as facial/body expression and vocal inflection/tone are missing, so introverts who, in real life, can't pick up on those subtleties have no problem communicating with others in a medium where nobody would shun them, because nobody can necessarily tell that they're socially awkward (except in some extreme cases). Whereas extroverts usually don't have the problem of being socially awkward/shunned necessarily so they can make a lot more friends and have more of a social life - which is why I start wondering: "why are they spending such a lengthy time on the internet, enough that they can stumble across, want to join, and stay active in a forum like this one?" - most extroverts I know don't spend a significant amount of time searching that kind of thing on the internet. Sometimes it just confuses me when I see extremely extroverted people on TCoD or the other forums I'm on, because it's almost like "why are you here." Hate to sound harsh but i just get confused about that xD i don't mean to sound like that harshness is really how i look at it but :/


No that's fine, fair and I wonder it myself sometimes. Part of it's habit - this is the only forum I frequent, and I've been on Butterfree's site since its inception, and Mew's Hangout before that. I do enjoy the difference that online forums have to actual social gatherings - especially if it's something I care about, I have a tendancy to get a bit carried away when talking aloud, so it's nice to be able to thoughtfully type out a measured response to something I'm passionate about, whereas offline I'd start ranting and only stop when I noticed people were staring. If you ever read a post from me and think it's inarticulate, it's still ten times better than what I'd have said aloud :p

And you're probably right about extroverts not spending vast amounts of time on the internet, but when I'm at uni I have nothing but free time, and places like here, Twitter and FB let me connect with people even if none of my nearby friends are free, which is nice. 

And being on forums has allowed me to make friends who I meet up with offline semi-regularly, often in the form of big group meetups which are busy and social and lovely :)


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 5, 2012)

Dannichu said:
			
		

> I've been on Butterfree's site since its inception


For some reason I'm now picturing Dannichus within Dannichus within Dannichus.

I'm INTP, if I remember correctly from when I took the Myers-Briggs test thing.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 6, 2012)

Butterfree said:


> For some reason I'm now picturing Dannichus within Dannichus within Dannichus.


Funny you should say, Radiohead did an album about that :p


----------



## K'yoril (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm not really a nice person, but for some reasons my friends all stick around. I really dislike the company of people that I'm not close too, and tend to over think everything.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Apr 6, 2012)

Well, if we look at Horoscopes, as a Libra, I should be fairly balanced and all that jazz... NOPERS.

I'm fairly impulsive, I sometimes interject myself and then end up drawing back or snapping when others react to it. I'm extremely emotional and somewhat sensitive. I can seem fairly outgoing and I like to hang out with people, but it's usually the same people because I can trust them. I'm not good at making new friends and actually prefer to not be around people especially if I'm not in a good mood.


----------



## Minish (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm very shy and introverted!! I do _like_ having friends, and sometimes I get very lonely, but most of the time I'm really energised being alone! Otherwise I'm pretty whimsical and thoughtful and very very sensitive!!

I guess, though, I used to be more introverted and less shy! Now it's the other way around and it's hard boooo.

INFJ o/!! though lol I am the worst aries ever I used to be genuinely angry that I wasn't a cancer ... but scorpio rising is a bit better!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm a Sagittarius. 

Let's see... taken from wiki, mine in bold...



> Because its period indicates a change of season, it is known as a "mutable sign" describing an instinct toward change and an easy ability to modify or adapt to the demands of the environment.
> 
> *Not really... sort of? I get the hang of new things pretty quickly... after I mess up a couple times for good measure. :/*
> 
> ...


I guess from that I fit my 'sign' prefectly. Horoscopes are fun. 

But you've got to wonder if you just _meld_ to it... like you assume it or something... *not sure how to explain self*


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 6, 2012)

Phantom said:


> But you've got to wonder if you just _meld_ to it... like you assume it or something... *not sure how to explain self*


Like a self-fulfilling prophecy, you mean?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 6, 2012)

Music Dragon said:


> Like a self-fulfilling prophecy, you mean?


 
Not sure, but like that you read it and sort of auto-assume? Maybe?


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Apr 10, 2012)

Phantom said:


> Not sure, but like that you read it and sort of auto-assume? Maybe?


Confirmation bias? 

Anyhow, according to my family, at least two friends, and probably at least one teacher, I'm pretty blunt when it comes to voicing my opinions.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm quiet and serious around alot of people. Some people have judged me as being negative because of it. I'm actually funny and quite nice, but I only open up to people I know well.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 10, 2012)

I think I may or may not have inherited bipolarness from my mother -- I have little trouble switching instantly between happy and sad/angry. Other than that, I think I can come off as somewhat of a jerk, kind of rude or inconsiderate sometimes (usually when I'm somewhere between happy and angry...hangry?) to other people. Often I will end up annoying someone for my fun (for instance, poking their hair) and then end up pushing them very very close to the edge. I'm also not very social myself; none but one of my friends are my own entirely, and it's through them that I was able to make more. You know, befriend your friend's friends? 

I also don't really care about my appearance as long as I look respectable. I don't even make an effort to barely ever comb my hair -- as a matter of fact, I think of it as a part of my personality (and whenever I do [albeit rarely] try it doesn't work anyway).

...that's all I can think of.


----------



## golden999 (Apr 10, 2012)

Superbird said:


> I think I may or may not have inherited bipolarness from my mother -- I have little trouble switching instantly between happy and sad/angry. Other than that, I think I can come off as somewhat of a jerk, kind of rude or inconsiderate sometimes (usually when I'm somewhere between happy and angry...hangry?) to other people. Often I will end up annoying someone for my fun (for instance, poking their hair) and then end up pushing them very very close to the edge. I'm also not very social myself; none but one of my friends are my own entirely, and it's through them that I was able to make more. You know, befriend your friend's friends?
> 
> I also don't really care about my appearance as long as I look respectable. I don't even make an effort to barely ever comb my hair -- as a matter of fact, I think of it as a part of my personality (and whenever I do [albeit rarely] try it doesn't work anyway).
> 
> ...that's all I can think of.


Are we brothers? Because that is basically the exact same as my personality.


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 11, 2012)

Superbird said:


> I think I may or may not have inherited bipolarness from my mother -- I have little trouble switching instantly between happy and sad/angry. Other than that, I think I can come off as somewhat of a jerk, kind of rude or inconsiderate sometimes (usually when I'm somewhere between happy and angry...hangry?) to other people. Often I will end up annoying someone for my fun (for instance, poking their hair) and then end up pushing them very very close to the edge. I'm also not very social myself; none but one of my friends are my own entirely, and it's through them that I was able to make more. You know, befriend your friend's friends?
> 
> I also don't really care about my appearance as long as I look respectable. I don't even make an effort to barely ever comb my hair -- as a matter of fact, I think of it as a part of my personality (and whenever I do [albeit rarely] try it doesn't work anyway).
> 
> ...that's all I can think of.


... are you fucking kidding

Do you have any fucking idea what bipolar actually _is_?


----------



## Aisling (Apr 11, 2012)

Switching erratically between happy/sad is usually a case of... being a teenager

I'm an Enneagram-type 2w1, ISFJ, Taurus, and water-Rooster, and though I know astrology and whatnot has to be full of shit those signs coincidentally fit me pretty well, so at least I'm pretty easy to describe I guess.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 11, 2012)

Well then, Poly, I am very introverted!
I love being by myself, hate being with people, I'm kinda shy, ect.
But you probably wouldn't be able to tell because I'm very silly, loud, and always in motion and other things :(


----------



## Autumn (Apr 11, 2012)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> But you probably wouldn't be able to tell because I'm very silly, loud, and always in motion and other things :(


Me too! But I still consider myself an introvert.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 11, 2012)

Pathos said:


> ... are you fucking kidding
> 
> Do you have any fucking idea what bipolar actually _is_?


...probably not. I'm just going off the probably-flawed knowledge my mom tries to stuff into my head.


----------



## Datura (Apr 12, 2012)

Superbird said:


> ...probably not. I'm just going off the probably-flawed knowledge my mom tries to stuff into my head.


Bipolar affective disorder is a disease.  It's not a good idea to go around claiming "I am bipolar" unless you've been diagnosed by a doctor. Bipolar is not some cute awkward personality flaw; that's really insulting to those who have to deal with it.

Actually, that's a pet peeve of mine I didn't mention in the other thread — people who claim to be "bipolar" or "OCD" or "depressed" or have Asperger's without actually _being diagnosed with any mental diseases_. Especially depression, because the way people lightly throw around the word "depressed" has made it expontentially more difficult for depression to actually be taken seriously! (When cancer kills somebody, they're painted as brave. When somebody commits suicide, they're just a selfish coward. _Fuck that_.)


----------



## Coroxn (Apr 12, 2012)

Dātura;586036 said:
			
		

> people who claim to be "bipolar" or "OCD" or "depressed" or have Asperger's without actually _being diagnosed with any mental diseases_. Especially depression, because the way people lightly throw around the word "depressed" has made it expontentially more difficult for depression to actually be taken seriously! (When cancer kills somebody, they're painted as brave. When somebody commits suicide, they're just a selfish coward. _Fuck that_.)


This. This _so much_.


----------



## Minish (Apr 13, 2012)

Dātura;586036 said:
			
		

> Actually, that's a pet peeve of mine I didn't mention in the other thread — people who claim to be "bipolar" or "OCD" or "depressed" or have Asperger's without actually _being diagnosed with any mental diseases_. Especially depression, because the way people lightly throw around the word "depressed" has made it expontentially more difficult for depression to actually be taken seriously!


These are good points! But, also, just to mention, there are lots of really good reasons why some people don't get diagnosed, so you can't place _too_ much value on it, otherwise it makes things exponentially more difficult for people who can't/choose not to try to be diagnosed to be taken seriously themselves!

Also I mean do people even still 'claim' these things any more?? I know when I've personally brought up that maaaybe I found things so difficult because there might be something 'wrong' with me my family were very upset and confused and outraged... I don't really think that, in most cases, 'claiming' to have something like bipolar or being depressed would actually seem just adorably quirky, surely especially in the US.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Apr 14, 2012)

Dātura;586036 said:
			
		

> Bipolar affective disorder is a disease.  It's not a good idea to go around claiming "I am bipolar" unless you've been diagnosed by a doctor. Bipolar is not some cute awkward personality flaw; that's really insulting to those who have to deal with it.
> 
> Actually, that's a pet peeve of mine I didn't mention in the other thread — people who claim to be "bipolar" or "OCD" or "depressed" or have Asperger's without actually _being diagnosed with any mental diseases_. Especially depression, because the way people lightly throw around the word "depressed" has made it expontentially more difficult for depression to actually be taken seriously! (When cancer kills somebody, they're painted as brave. When somebody commits suicide, they're just a selfish coward. _Fuck that_.)


You sound like OCD is the end of the world...

I have OCD. I've been diagnosed with it. But OCD doesn't affect my life very much, because it's weak on me. I know of people who have a really hard time because of OCD, but I'm not one of them.


----------



## Hogia (Apr 14, 2012)

A disorder isn't a disease. *facepalm*

I have Asperger's syndrome, and that's a fact.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 14, 2012)

Cirrus said:


> Also I mean do people even still 'claim' these things any more?? I know when I've personally brought up that maaaybe I found things so difficult because there might be something 'wrong' with me my family were very upset and confused and outraged... I don't really think that, in most cases, 'claiming' to have something like bipolar or being depressed would actually seem just adorably quirky, surely especially in the US.


people do it all the time, but probably not to their family. "oh I'm so OCD" "oh I forgot to eat lunch I'm so anorexic" or people who think asperger's or any kind of autism means they're super quirky or something. it is still unfortunately a thing :C I think there are still a whole lot of misconceptions about how serious OCD or anorexia or autism etc. is/can be, so.


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 14, 2012)

Okay okay, let's get this straight. Saying things like "oh I'm so OCD" "oh I'm so depressed" is _different_ from self-diagnosing. When you self-diagnose you _seriously_ think, and identify, that you _have that disorder_. You don't just throw it around as if it's a word.

As Cirrus said, there are a lot of reasons to not get officially diagnosed. One: money. Two: people who diagnose you generally just give you a test, then ask you what _you_ think you have, and confirm it with paperwork. This means they don't assign you any disorders you might actually have but aren't aware of at the time, because they're just telling you you have what you tell them you have. 

From _my_ experience, as a person who got diagnosed after knowing very young what I had, and then realizing later I had _other_ stuff as well - I only got diagnosed to begin with because my family refused to admit that I had those disorders and thus would do triggering things to me. The other stuff I don't have to get diagnosed because my family no longer does that, and an official diagnosis gives me nothing.

_But_ throwing around disorders like Superbird did is super douchy and offensive. :|


----------



## Cerberus87 (Apr 14, 2012)

Pathos said:


> Okay okay, let's get this straight. Saying things like "oh I'm so OCD" "oh I'm so depressed" is _different_ from self-diagnosing. When you self-diagnose you _seriously_ think, and identify, that you _have that disorder_. You don't just throw it around as if it's a word.
> 
> As Cirrus said, there are a lot of reasons to not get officially diagnosed. One: money. Two: people who diagnose you generally just give you a test, then ask you what _you_ think you have, and confirm it with paperwork. This means they don't assign you any disorders you might actually have but aren't aware of at the time, because they're just telling you you have what you tell them you have.
> 
> ...


For more serious illnesses, yes, but a psychologist can diagnose you with OCD without giving you any tests. Severe OCD is as limiting as any disorder, however. 

I would get strong headaches from playing Pokémon because my OCD manifested much more strongly in this game and the anxiety made my heart race and my head hurt. It didn't stop me from playing Pokémon because I (against recommendation from my therapist BTW) decided to play it anyway rather than give up on it. For me, the pleasure I felt playing the game overcame the pain I felt because of my OCD.

On a side note, my mom had high mood swings but she was never diagnosed as having bipolar disorder. I imagine you have to have EXTREME ups and downs to be classified as a bipolar person.


----------



## Datura (Apr 14, 2012)

Cirrus said:


> These are good points! But, also, just to mention, there are lots of really good reasons why some people don't get diagnosed, so you can't place _too_ much value on it, otherwise it makes things exponentially more difficult for people who can't/choose not to try to be diagnosed to be taken seriously themselves!


Oh, of course there are legitimate reasons why people don't get diagnosed. Self-diagnosing, however, can be destructive. I can't think of any good alternatives to going to a licensed doctor and getting an official diagnosis.

And regarding your "do people still actually do that?" question: Yes, and I've dealt with people (mostly teachers) who don't "believe" in depression.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 14, 2012)

Dātura;586036 said:
			
		

> Bipolar affective disorder is a disease.  It's not a good idea to go around claiming "I am bipolar" unless you've been diagnosed by a doctor. Bipolar is not some cute awkward personality flaw; that's really insulting to those who have to deal with it.
> 
> Actually, that's a pet peeve of mine I didn't mention in the other thread — people who claim to be "bipolar" or "OCD" or "depressed" or have Asperger's without actually _being diagnosed with any mental diseases_. Especially depression, because the way people lightly throw around the word "depressed" has made it expontentially more difficult for depression to actually be taken seriously! (When cancer kills somebody, they're painted as brave. When somebody commits suicide, they're just a selfish coward. _Fuck that_.)


I fully agree


----------



## Superbird (Apr 14, 2012)

Pathos said:


> _But_ throwing around disorders like Superbird did is super douchy and offensive. :|


I would like to point out that that was an error based on my lack of knowledge and various misinformation I have been fed throughout my life by my mother, which I mistakenly decided to trust. Thus, I sincerely apologize for my mistake.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 14, 2012)

As Spoon said in the Pet Peeves thread....


> Also, when people are honestly confused about a touchy subject, word something wrong, and are promptly jumped on for saying something in an ignorant way. There's a difference between politely correcting someone and being a downright jerk about it.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, "douchey" to me implies intentionally being mean. I wouldn't call that an example of it.


----------



## Datura (Apr 14, 2012)

I agree wholeheartedly. I'm sorry if you felt like I was attacking you specifically, Superbird. That post was the product of a lot of bottled-up frustration.


----------



## boss (Apr 18, 2012)

a dick


----------



## SquishierCobra (Apr 19, 2012)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> _explosive_


This. End of story.


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm..quite an odd person. When you don't know me, I probably won't talk. Its not that I don't want to talk, mind. Its just I can't think of what to say and if I try to my brain panics and then I go red and then I can't speak at all and its embarrasing. 

If I know you but don't trust you, I will talk, but I can't seem to get it past 'how are you?' or simple plesentries like that. I am often to scared to go on about what I like as I feel my interests are not worth going into. After all, nobody is going to like my little pony, Doctor who or Pokemon, and I end up being shot down normally when I talk about them. 

Now, this is where my personality gets sour. When I am at home, I turn into an arogrant *prick*. If I know what I am talking about, I will flaunt it, and often am not aware that I am offending someone. This has caused my family to get really...I guess annoyed at it, as they think I act like that all the time. To be honest I think its just a front but I can't help it. Also, when I am in this state of mind, I don't care about anyone except for myself. Thankfully, this actually is rare as I am often not confident enough to talk about the things I know.

When I am away from my family and near someone I really care about, I turn into this little quiet kitten thing. I squeak, curl up into a ball, and appreciate cuddles and naps. Though, you need to take into account that I hate physical contact from people I don't know well, and strangely enough my little sister Chloe (who does it all the time and I swear she does it for my strained reaction). I also have this thing where I feel really dumb but that's only when I'm looking back at these times. I guess happiness and intelligence can not be in my brain at the same time.

I also like to consider myself a deep thinker, though I do not express my thoughts very often. When doing so I tend to stare in one direction, which does make me look stupid. I like to think about people and how they act and why they act and wonder about the strange connections that people have with each other and how they are developed. I find it very interesting but I don't talk about it as its very silly and things. I do express my thoughts through typing as I find it easier to do so; you can edit posts but not real life.

Oh, and when I am stressed about something, I have my bad days. The world is out to get me. Nobody likes me, and I need to hide away from the world. I cry sometimes as well, but I don't like people knowing about it. I won't even tell Sam when I am having them, which surprises him when I suddenly cry over a monopoly game, for example. I have this thing about not looking weak, and not crying in front of others. This is from my dad. My dad hated seeing me cry when he was telling me off, and would tell me that tears solved nothing. 

Phew, sorry abut that. I like writing lots when I am thoughtful.

Edit: I guess another, non personality tidbit that is a bit interesting is my obsession with the idea of flight. I love birds, I love how they fly, and I find their wings so beautiful. I love the idea of flying, and wish I had wings. I feel wings sometimes on my back, when listening to music that reminds me of flight.


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 20, 2012)

I have two main personality types, in my opinion.

A) I'm not a conversation starter. I typically like to be left alone. I grow tired of most people pretty quickly, so I tend to isolate myself a bit. I try to avoid problems so much that I usually try as best I can to avoid socializing in general. I have serious self-esteem issues. I'm extremely pessimistic and write only morbid poetry. I'm very snappy and give sarcastic answers, and tend to judge people harshly. I get embarrassed easily, and am extremely reserved because I'm afraid of making a fool of myself. I tell as little about myself as possible, when I'm in this mode, and hate when people ask too many questions or try to learn about me. I'm very bitter.

B) I'm very upbeat and outgoing. I try to talk to everyone, I'm not afraid to make mistakes and laugh at myself, I speak very loudly and do stupid things for absolutely no reason. Today in gym class, for example, I was sitting on the floor playing Digimon and singing Rudolph, the Red-Nosed Reindeer. This me is usually the one that posts on forums, because I'm not afraid of my replies being judged harshly or anything like that. I'm cheesy and obnoxious and annoying and happy-go-lucky and usually act with so much energy, people ask me how much sugar I just had. I am a social butterfly and am not afraid to defend myself when someone is unnecessarily giving me an attitude. I'm proud of the (few) things I do. Or, well, less ashamed. I'm still never really sure of myself, but I doubt myself less when I'm in this mood.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 21, 2012)

ultraviolet (f) Lv. 19 (~ three months to next level)
*Sassy* Nature (+ Sp. Def, -Speed [lol])
Ability: *Drizzle* - can/does cry about anything ever on cue (used to be *Moody* but that's been dealt with)
- Procrastinator
- Forgets dates, numbers, days of the week, how alphabetical order works
- can't stay up past 12am
- confidence problems
+ cares SO MUCH about EVERYTHING aaaaaa
+ loves to eat


----------



## Frostagin (Jun 8, 2012)

I fangirl over things. 
I like to think that I'm brave, but in reality I can be a big scaredy cat. 
I tend to stay up late when given the Internet. 
I procrastinate. A lot. 
I tend to get depressed when I don't get to hang out with my friends.
I also just tend to be generally depressed some days and upbeat other days.
I'm pretty loyal to my friends. I honestly don't know what I'd do without them.
I hate messing up.
When I'm scolded, I tend to think that the whole world has imploded because of one mistake and I dwell on it for weeks afterwards.
I have a bad mouth, but only around certain people.
I can't stand haters, but in real life I'm nowhere near brave enough to yell at them.
I always have a song in my head. Alwaaaaays.
I have days where I just need a break from it all, but I never get it.


----------



## Flora (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm what a lot of people would describe as "over-reactive" because I get excited or upset or angry over little things. Which is admittedly one of my pet peeves, but *shrugs*

Other than that, I'm fairly awkward with people IRL unless I know them really well (one friend cites the time she introduced herself and I informed her that I was quiet, but louder than my sister...who she'd never met) or am in one of my stranger moods, like at orientation on Tuesday ^^;

I also tend to fangirl over various things?


----------



## Aisling (Jun 9, 2012)

Alraune said:


> I'm an Enneagram-type 2w1, ISFJ, Taurus, and water-Rooster, and though I know astrology and whatnot has to be full of shit those signs coincidentally fit me pretty well, so at least I'm pretty easy to describe I guess.


After reading some articles I found interesting, I'd like to add that the MtG psychographic profile I fall into is Johnny/Spike. I like building decks based around an idea (usually a specific tribe, but sometimes a single strategy or an artist I like), and then I like to go out and win with it. I don't really have as good of a time if I don't win, unless it was really close, because that usually means the deck I built wasn't any good. And while not technically a psychographic profile, I also consider myself a Vorthos.

If you're into Magic and you haven't read those articles, you totally should, they're quite interesting!


----------



## Zexion (Jun 9, 2012)

Alraune said:


> After reading some articles I found interesting, I'd like to add that the MtG psychographic profile I fall into is Johnny/Spike. I like building decks based around an idea (usually a specific tribe, but sometimes a single strategy or an artist I like), and then I like to go out and win with it. I don't really have as good of a time if I don't win, unless it was really close, because that usually means the deck I built wasn't any good. And while not technically a psychographic profile, I also consider myself a Vorthos.
> 
> If you're into Magic and you haven't read those articles, you totally should, they're quite interesting!


I am reading now. Thanks for pointing those out or I'd have never found them.


----------



## Dar (Jun 9, 2012)

I can't really describe myself. I'd rather have someone else do it.


----------



## Dinru (Jun 10, 2012)

Desmond The Moon Bear said:


> I can't really describe myself. I'd rather have someone else do it.


Your username is Desmond the Moon Bear. Your preferred pronoun is "he". You have an image in your signature of Fluttershy with a loaded bazooka of animals sometimes.

Was that so hard?


----------



## Negrek (Jun 10, 2012)

Alraune said:


> If you're into Magic and you haven't read those articles, you totally should, they're quite interesting!


They apply to pretty much any competitive game that allows at least a moderate degree of customization, even if just through character selection (Melvin and Vorthos less so than the other three, though). And yes, highly recommended.

(Johnny/Spike--Vorthos high fiiiive!)


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 10, 2012)

Well... I think I'm always obsessed about something. Out of these gamer types , a personality quiz said I'm an Explorer, but I think I'm more of an Achiever since I prefer platformers to stuff like Minecraft (All that preparation for one boss...). Also I'm an ISTJ and think cats are better than dogs. My favorite Pokémon stat is Special Defense and my favorite Problem Sleuth stat is imagination. And I sometimes think about Homestuck in a weird symbolic way.

I guess that might tell you something about my personality.


----------



## Abwayax (Jun 14, 2012)

Negrek said:


> They apply to pretty much any competitive game that allows at least a moderate degree of customization, even if just through character selection (Melvin and Vorthos less so than the other three, though). And yes, highly recommended.
> 
> (Johnny/Spike--Vorthos high fiiiive!)


I'll say right now that I'm not a big fan of the whole Timmy/Johnny/Spike thing, especially as it applies to the Magic community. The concepts themselves make sense but somewhere along the line they developed into these annoying stereotypes like "Timmy is a noob who only plays big creatures" or "Spike has no originality and just plays the best deck out there" (Maro actually addresses these stereotypes in his article but they're still commonplace). If I were forced to label myself as one of these I'd probably classify myself as a Timmy/Johnny/Vorthos, but "Timmy" has such a pejorative connotation to it that I'd rather just avoid it altogether. 

I've also seen some players who will play one way in a casual setting but differently in a tournament setting. I personally like to think that we all have a bit of Timmy, Johnny, and Spike in us, just in different proportions.


----------



## Mai (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, according to this enneagram test thing, I'm a 6w5--phobic, I suppose, with a self-preservation instinct. It makes sense, although I'm not sure if it really shows. Thinking about it, I can see the similarities. I tend to value trust and can hold grudges (even if I don't mention it). Putting myself in a new or unfamiliar situation - making a new account somewhere, going to a place I haven't been before, speaking to someone I don't know very well - can be terrifying, but I tend to put myself in those situations anyway (willingly or not). I tend to root myself into something, which seems to match the Six thing. It's easier to talk to people I really feel I know. I'm afraid of looking stupid, so sometimes I tend to shut up when I'm quite sure of what I'm doing. I'm always afraid of correcting someone or doing a thing, only for someone else to say that _I'm_ incorrect and a terrible person in general.

I try to be friendly, but speaking to people is ??? in general. Sometimes I just can't speak to the people I want to because how do conversations work. I usually like a person and have nothing to say to them. If I fall into the rhythm of speaking with someone, I can talk about a lot of things, though; the same goes with talking _about_ things. It's difficult to describe what I like or start a conversation about it, but I can talk about things if I'm just speaking with someone in general.

I can be pretty easygoing when I'm not a nervous mess about everything, though? (Which seems to the opposite of what a Six is, but.) In that line, I'm either a Timmy/Johnny or a Johnny/Spike--probably Vorthos, but maybe in the middle. This is weird; I can't describe myself, and the amount of swing I can get on a personality test is huge.

Also, I tend to get myself in stupid situations with little to no effort on my part. This, combined with a procrastination problem and a tendency to take on more than I can handle, can lead to some... interesting circumstances.

EDIT: This sounds really silly when put together. Whelp.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 14, 2012)

5w6, which makes a fair amount of sense on that Enneagram test. Did a Myers-Brigges: ISTP I think? (The Mechanic)


----------



## Adriane (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm an INFJ on every Bryers-Miggs test I've taken; 4w3 on the enneagram. 

I'm a pretty picturesque Leo, as well.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jun 14, 2012)

> You are most likely a type 1 or 6.
> 
> Taking wings into account, you seem to be a 5w6 or 6w5.
> 
> It is not clear from these test results which Enneagram type and wing you are.


... hahaha. I think five actually suits me the most though.


----------



## sovram (Jun 14, 2012)

> You are most likely a type 5.
> 
> Taking wings into account, you seem to be a 5w6 or 6w5.


----------



## Superbird (Jun 14, 2012)

Type 9w1.

I very much agree with that.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 14, 2012)

The first test gives me 9w8, while the second gives me balanced 5SV.


----------



## Minish (Jun 15, 2012)

I usually get five or four on the enneagram! :o On that link I got 4w5 and 5w4 results. I guess it's quite accurate! but I feel like I get different results every time sooo I don't really pay much attention to it.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 16, 2012)

According to that, I'm a 7/Enthusiast all the way :)


----------



## Zexion (Jun 16, 2012)

Mai said:


> Well, according to this enneagram test thing, I'm a 6w5-The Loyalist, with a self-preservation instinct.


 _i edited that a bit_

I took that test, and I am the same there, Mai, a 6w5 with the SP instinct. 

Then, I looked at the Chakra Test and learned that 3/7 of my chakras are open, at 0%. The other 4 are under-active, varying between -25% and -50%.

Then, in my sig too, I have that personality profile. It turns out I am an _INTJ- The Strategist._

These tests seem to have pinned me out, so, _I'll hide away once again._


----------



## Phantom (Jun 16, 2012)

It says I'm a 3. My wings are balanced, and the next three types closest all tie at 6.3, and they are 9, 6, and 5.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 23, 2012)

D&D tells me that I'm a True Neutral Human Wizard/Sorcerer
The classes make me laugh at their oppositeness.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Jul 10, 2012)

According to the TCoD "What Pokemon are You?" quiz, I am a: Ice/Fire-Type Togetic, Spinda and Banette hybrid. According to people who kind of hate me, I have a unique yet irritating and annoying sense of humor. =P


----------



## ElectricTogetic (Jul 13, 2012)

According to the personality tests on this site, I am an electric togetic.  I took the "What Pokemon are you?" quiz FOUR TIMES and got Togetic every time (I gave different answers every time.).  So, uh, I'm an impulsive, nice, impulsive, and generally awesome person according to all the sources I have.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 13, 2012)

I also keep ending up with Togetic even though it's not entirely accurate haha.

as for type -
Grass-types are calm, rational, shy and down-to-earth. They're smart and creative, but modest and withdrawn, not liking to show off their abilities.

this is extremely true haha


----------



## ElectricTogetic (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah, I was honestly surprised at how accurate the electric-type description was for my personality.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Jul 13, 2012)

I answer with different answers and end up getting different Pokemon! =P
Also, I kinda lost the "What Type are You?" quiz, I randomly found it in the featured section. Whilst looking for it, I found a "TAN KITTEH"! =P


----------



## Aisling (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey guys, I came across these yesterday

they're called scopes and they're pretty neat

It asks for your location and time of birth but I don't think you have to get terribly specific with it, just a town and general morning/noon/night thing.



Spoiler: This is mine








*Ascendant*
Gemini​ *Sun*
Taurus​ *Moon*
Libra​



*Quickness*​The personality is framed inside a restless, busy curiosity.
 You want to communicate with the world.

                                  +
                 versatile, engaging, quick witted, clever, acutely perceptive, high spirited, well informed, likable, interesting, adaptable

                                  –
                 flighty, cynical, disorganized, dissatisfied, changeable, inconsistent, fear of isolation




*Sensuality*
You are of the  earth and firmly set on the physical plane, whether basking in the  garden of earthly delights or out conquering the world. Here is both the  sensualist and purposeful achiever. You live your life through the  immediacy of the five senses. There is a love of all things beautiful so  the desire for pleasure and acquisition is strong.
 As much as green is the color of springtime and continual renewal,  you are not comfortable with change. Rather, you have great reserves of  strength in order to acquire or preserve what you value. An ingrained  determination counteracts a lazy or passive streak. Diligent and  persistent, you plod along usually in a traditional or conservative way  until you reach your goal.​ +
                 consistent, dependable, patient, sensitive, sensible, warm, loving, artistic, physically capable​ –​ overindulgent, jealous, possessive, stubborn, superficial, resentful, greedy, inflexible, entitled​



*Gentle Heart*


Emotionally vulnerable and quite tender, light blue softens and elevates the personality.
 A repulsion to ugliness and hardship can lead to inactivity and  indecisiveness. Yet a love of beauty and harmony can lift the spirits to  the heights and sometimes the heart takes wing.​ +
                 musical and artistic talent, diplomacy, charm, grace, sensitivity, affectionate, intelligence​ –​ paralysis, self indulgence, dependence, frivolity, changeable, indiscriminate, lack of substance​


It might actually save space to just share these by taking a screenshot of your result but I felt like trying to be fancy


----------



## shy ♡ (Jul 18, 2012)

Spoiler: wiggles












I feel like it's partially correct and otherwise extremely incorrect. :v


----------



## Flora (Jul 21, 2012)

Spoiler: oh hey









*Ascendant*Aries
*Sun*Virgo
*Moon*Taurus

*People with the same
Colorscope* 
                 Rama V, King of Siam
Thai royalty
1804
George Bruce
British physician
1891







                                              Boldness                     

                 The personality is set amidst the backdrop of excelling.
 You want to make an impact on the world and project yourself with intense energy and primal power.

                                  +
                 adventurous, pioneering, competitive, confident, strong  leadership qualities, straight forward, contagious enthusiasm, warm,  generous

                                  –
                 attention getting, need for recognition, quick tempered, impulsive, rash behavior, selfish, accident prone







                                              Precision                     

                 Your approach  to life is methodical and efficient. Being discriminating and reserved,  you are one to quietly get the job done. An ingrain sense of duty or  service is the usual motivation. There is an exacting, practical nature,  one which focuses so intently on detail, often the bigger picture is  missing. The personality is dignified and understated; a calm resolve is  evident.
 You are a bit of a perfectionist with a critical nature, liking  everything to be just right. There is a tendency towards worry and yet,  in contrast, there is also a sensual surrender and a natural, pleasant  earthiness.
 Sometimes a powerful sex drives comes into conflict with a naturally  fastidious nature. Yet you are graced with integrity, common sense and  an eye for detail.

                                  +
                 diligence, modesty, discrimination, loyalty, industrious, helpful, integrity

                                  –
                 nitpicking, narrow minded, critical, standoffish, overly concerned with social standing







                                              Steadfast Heart                     

                 Emotionally steady and maternal, Green softens and secures the personality with consistency, stability and duration.
 The self is anchored in a definitive value system. Often traditional,  usually involving the love of beauty, earthbound pleasures and  acquisition. Other times there is strong physical ability and  coordination.

                                  +
                 sensual, artistic, love of luxury, determined, physical ability, staying power

                                  –
                 obstinate, too conventional, rigid, overcautious, stubborn, possessive, 



                                                                                                                         Ascendant                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
                                                          Sun                     
                                                          Moon


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Jul 22, 2012)

Yay! More personality tests! =P
I strongly disagree with my colorscope apart from one thing. Also, I don't know how to make those hide tag thingys and copy the images over, so, I'll just type the thing I agree with.
Adventurous Heart (circle in the middle, orange)
An expansive, good natured element is at the center of the personality.

Restless, fun loving and warm, Orange enlivens the self and is very expressive.

+ independent, idealistic, optimistic, enthusiastic, cheerful, lucky
- careless, restless, disappointed, impatient, discouraged
Sorry about the long post people! =P


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 22, 2012)

*looks at the "people with the same coloroscope" thing*
Congratulations, Pathos! ^w^ I can see the artistic talent and intelligence thingies!

Anyway...
I don't know how to do this...







Ascendant
Libra

Sun
Aquarius

Moon
Capricorn

People with the same
Colorscope 
Max Baer
American boxer
1909

U. Thant
Burmese diplomat
1909

*Charm*
The personality is surrounded by a sensitivity to beauty.

Sees the world as a place to balance and be in harmony with.

+charming, sociable, artistic, gentle, fair and diplomatic, gracious
–vacillation, indecision, need for perfection, self indulgent, unreasonable justification

*Original*
Dark Blue implies the eternal, infinite beyond and so this is the personality of the brilliant thinker and unconventional personality. Truth seeker, innovator and humanitarian, the individual or ordinary little things can be overlooked. You belong to the future and the bigger picture.

There is a natural inquisitive nature, a progressive or radial stance and the tendency towards just causes. Unpredictable and erratic yet fiercely loyal and stubborn, you make a very good, if sometimes annoying, friend. Independent, eccentric, innovative and positive, you attract a variety of interesting people. You have the ability to be apart of any group or stand alone.

+visionary, idealistic, progressive, determined, intellectual, eloquent, leadership, humanitarian
–emotional detachment, unpredictable, stubborn, impatient, erratic, aloof

*Determined Heart*
Diligent and reserved, Brown will add a serious component to the personality.

Somewhat uncomfortable with feelings, there is, by contrast, a sensual nature. An aspiring and capable element is at the center of the personality.

+dependable, steady, determined, responsible
–rigid, overly conventional, dogmatic, worry, withdrawn, need for dominance and acquisition


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 22, 2012)

Spoiler: oh my goodness









                                                  AscendantLeo
                                 SunVirgo
                                 MoonVirgo

                                  People with the same
Colorscope                 
                 Lyndon B. Johnson
American President
1908
Rene Louis Marie Bon
French ballet master
1924







                                              Exuberance                     

                 Pride and cheerfulness frame the personality.
 You see the world as your own personal stage.

                                  +
                 flamboyance, optimism, warmth, playfulness, generosity, enthusiasm

                                  –
                 overbearing, superficial, pompous, self involved







                                              Precision                     

                 Your approach  to life is methodical and efficient. Being discriminating and reserved,  you are one to quietly get the job done. An ingrain sense of duty or  service is the usual motivation. There is an exacting, practical nature,  one which focuses so intently on detail, often the bigger picture is  missing. The personality is dignified and understated; a calm resolve is  evident.
 You are a bit of a perfectionist with a critical nature, liking  everything to be just right. There is a tendency towards worry and yet,  in contrast, there is also a sensual surrender and a natural, pleasant  earthiness.
 Sometimes a powerful sex drives comes into conflict with a naturally  fastidious nature. Yet you are graced with integrity, common sense and  an eye for detail.

                                  +
                 diligence, modesty, discrimination, loyalty, industrious, helpful, integrity

                                  –
                 nitpicking, narrow minded, critical, standoffish, overly concerned with social standing







                                              Helpful Heart                     

                 Emotionally reserved and understated, Dark Green’s withdrawal and detachment is compensated with a giving nature.
 The self is anchored in servitude and integrity.
 Fastidious and diligent, there is a steady resourceful, dutiful element at the center of the personality.

                                  +
                 organized, methodical, earthbound, clear headed

                                  –
                 critical, fussy, too self contained, ambitious


----------



## Adriane (Jul 22, 2012)

Spoiler: This is basically 100% me



*What's My Scope?*








*Ascendant*: Capricorn
*Sun*: Leo
*Moon*: Libra








*Capable                     *

                 The personality is formed inside a steady, formidable field.
 You see the world as a place to control and contribute to.

                                  +
                 disciplined, ambitious, practical, patient, reserved, athletic ability, dignity, occasionally great physical beauty

                                  –
                 rigid, pessimistic, overly conventional, calculated, worry







*Generosity                     *

                 An infectious  love of life propels this personality forward. Exuberant and showy, you  are most happy in the limelight. Being in the driver’s seat is where you  will continually place yourself. Being driven or told what to do offend  your dignity.
 You are naturally proud, trusting and loyal. A warm and affectionate  nature needs warmth and appreciation in return. Extraverted, self  centered and people oriented, the world is your stage. Your manner is  fiery, impulsive and stubborn. Here is a fine, radiant, creative  spirit..
 Expansive and expressive, your fine spirit and contagious good  heartedness is winning although the tendency to get too attached is  evident along with the need to reach past the self.

                                  +
                 cheerful optimism, honesty, self expressive, energetic, entertaining, good natured, courageous

                                  –
                 selfish, proud, overbearing, pompous, superficial, conceited, boisterous, strong need for recognition







*Gentle Heart                     *

                 Emotionally vulnerable and quite tender, light blue softens and elevates the personality.
 A repulsion to ugliness and hardship can lead to inactivity and  indecisiveness. Yet a love of beauty and harmony can lift the spirits to  the heights and sometimes the heart takes wing.

                                  +
                 musical and artistic talent, diplomacy, charm, grace, sensitivity, affectionate, intelligence

                                  –
                 paralysis, self indulgence, dependence, frivolity, changeable, indiscriminate, lack of substance


----------



## Scootaloo (Jul 22, 2012)

Spoiler: Scootaloo









Colorscope
Ascendant

Aquarius
Sun

Sagittarius
Moon

Gemini
People with the same
Colorscope

Kirk Douglas
American actor
1916

Alfred de Musset
French poet
1810
Ascendant





Inventive

The personality is set inside a field of endless possibility.

You see the world differently.
+

utilitarian, a keen sense of the universal, friendliness, innovative, original thinker, unconventional, brilliance
–

resistant to any conformity, detached, stubborn, unpredictable
Sun





Enthusiasm

You have a positive nature with the gift of laughter. Here’s an adventurous, free loving spirit who sees the bigger, philosophical picture. You have a gift for story and the honest, if exaggerated, heart of things.

A risk taker and not one to be confined or wait, there is an impatient nature or general restlessness. Sometimes you spread yourself too thin not wanting to miss anything with a tendency to overreach and avoid details. However, an enjoyment of life, a good natured attitude and the breadth of vision draw many friends.

There’s always an attachment to potential and a natural exuberance at play.
+

optimistic, adventurous, freedom loving, expansive, jovial, creative, lucky, mythic and iconic
–

blindly optimistic, tactless, irresponsible, distracted, restless, chaotic, unstable, reckless
Moon





Gregarious Heart

Quick to receive sensory impressions from the outside blue is more comfortable with information than pure emotion. Tendency to filter the emotions through the intellect.

Blue can cool and hide the truth of the heart but will compensate by bringing friendliness and versatility to the personality. Sometimes the heart finds true inspiration.
+

quick verbal response, fun loving, clever, flexible, adaptable, fast
–

frivolous, impatient, restless, unpredictable and detached


----------

